
EFF warns Texas Instruments to stop harassing calculator hobbyists - bootload
http://www.eff.org/press/archives/2009/10/13
======
DanielStraight
The real question is why they care. Won't this just make people who might not
have before want to buy a TI calculator?

~~~
pasbesoin
Someone commented the other week that this could cause the revocation of
certain models... 'approval/certification' for use in specifically defined
settings, particularly in formal testing (ACT?, SAT? -- I don't recall) and
therefore in classes that work towards that testing. That person made the
point that this might have significant implications for future marketshare.

P.S. Not that I'm a fan of the DRM involved.

~~~
DanielStraight
Now that is actually a really good point.

